# The log for gaining the gains by gaining....



## jlong78la (Sep 4, 2020)

My first log.  I’m popping the cherry! Going Iron deep in here. I have always been “athletic” and “healthy” etc...  But i have never just put in serious effort from the gym AND nutrition.  It would always be lopsided one way or the other, and it has led me to be the cover model of DadBods Mag.  So..why not do it now!!??  I mean 2020 has already been so weird.  In the past I have always jumped in and after 6 - 8 weeks start slipping and let the annoying things like “Life” come before the gym.  Or thats my excuse when i would lose motivation.  So posting this will aide in keeping me motivated!!  Especially after i get thousands of adoring fans cheering me on.

So I just started back in the gym about 3 weeks ago.  My goal is to put on about 15 pounds of mass and do it nice and clean.  I want to put the pounds on with a fork and not a spoon!!!  So I started out with an every other day full body split just to shake the cobwebs out of my lats.  Am going to change over to a more focused routine soon.  I am eating around 2850 cals per day and trying to get them Macros in at 30%P (i love me some P) 40% C, 30% F.  I will adjust if i see that the scale is moving to fast or too slow.

Now for the starting stats:
42 M
196lbs fighting weight
24% BF  
6’
No past injuries
Love long walks by the beach

supps
multi vitamin
omega 3s
Whey
FOOD!!!!

I am going to do weekly updates and interviews. I also have starting pics that i will post (please do not ask for nudes).  I will post my lifting numbers and probably do monthly pics for progress.  

So a virtual Hi-5 to everyone and lets go out and ****ing do this shit!!!

I’m out -  jon


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 4, 2020)

Welcome bro.  Looks like you have a good bit of knowledge   Glad to have you.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 4, 2020)

I will say that while you are more advanced than I am, maintaining the journal will show you where you were and where you'll go.


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 4, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> maintaining the journal will show you where you were and where you'll go.


Exactly!  It will help me adjust accordingly to reach my goals.  Just the fact of writing down that i am
going to do this gives me an extra shove of motivation.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 4, 2020)

I like your energy Jon let's do this shit :32 (9):


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2020)

Do it up!!!


----------



## PZT (Sep 4, 2020)

I’m here for the walks on the beach


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone.   The well wishes make my triceps blush.
I am moving this weekend.  So the gym time might be scarce.  
I thought this was cute.  My son is 6 and he saw a few weeks back that my dumbbells were in the living room.  I told him i was going to start exercising again and was telling him why.  My ex-wife sent me a video of him doing some sort of leg/arm twirl in his room and he said that he was building his muscles like daddy


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 4, 2020)

Awesome man! Can't wait to follow along.

Journaling here has helped me keep track of things I've been doing, track progress, get feedback, all good stuff.

Whenever I'm not sure I can remember something, like what weight I was at a certain time, when my diet changed, etc..I have this for reference.

It's cool to see other people progress too.


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 10, 2020)

I have not quit!!!  Papa got a brand new bag....or apartment really but its super tight.  The move is all done except for the boxes, and boxes, and more boxes!!!  It is amazing how much one can accumulate.

Morning weight.  193.5 (down but was busy and did not track cals for 5 days and moving and cleaning)

Nutrition:
2650 cals today
30% carbs, 28% p, 42% fats
Nutrition was off today.  Breakfast and lunch was sandwiches.  So todays calories were mainly from mass gainers and protein powder, but i did thaw out and grill some kick ass pork chops for dinner. Ive got to get my arse to the grocery.

Workout:
A few mins of stretching
Flat benching:
- 12 x 115
- 8 x 135
- 8 x 155
- 6 x 165
Incline Bench:
- 10 x 105
- 8 x 125
- 8 x 125
Smith Machine OH Press
-8 x 105
- 8 x 105
- 8 x 105
Standing Row
- 8 x 100
- 8 x 105
Deadlift
- 10 x 125
- 10 x 175
- 10 x 215

Measurements:
Chest 44.5
Arms 16
waist 34
Thigh 22.5 (or aka chicken legs)
calf 16.5

I did not sleep well the last two nights.  I think its just a mixture of new place, different bed etc..  Bout to shower and see about giving the ol lady a lil cardio and hit the hay.  Peace out.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 10, 2020)

What's your layout look like?


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 10, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> What's your layout look like?


Are you asking what my goals are?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 10, 2020)

jlong78la said:


> I did not sleep well the last two nights.  I think its just a mixture of new place, different bed etc..  Bout to shower and see about giving the ol lady a lil cardio and hit the hay.  Peace out.



First few nights in a new place are always weird.

That's good you put all those stats in from the beginning. It'll be good to look back at.

Keep it up man!


----------



## Trump (Sep 10, 2020)

Think this will be a good log, good luck dude I in for the ride


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 15, 2020)

Howdy you loveable gym rats
9-12-20
I hit the gym hard Saturday morning and faded with the quickness.  I hit the shoulders hard on OH press and plate raises and then just lost all focus and drive.  Still put in some chest and calf work to at least get in a mediocre full 45 mins.

9-14   Weight 194. 3 weeks into bulking and ive lost 2 lbs.  i am not a rocket surgeon but I am going to have to up the cals a bit.  My daily goal right now has been around 2700 cals per day.  So i am thinking to try to up it to 3050 on gym days and then 2700 on non gym days.  I struggle with wanting immediate results and the reality that this is a long process.

9-14 workout
-Barbell squat. 1 warmup and 2 working sets.  Knee hurt on 2nd working set and I just skipped the last one.
-Calf raises.  3 sets if 25
-Incline dumbbell bench press: 1 warm up set and 3 working.  This felt good.  Actually had to go up a good but higher in weight.  According to Jefit it was a PR.  So hellz yeah!!!!
-Cable crossover: 2 working sets
-Standing cable rows: 3 working sets
-gym started to crowd a bit (covid regulations has alot on areas that can not be used) so i pounded out some barbell curls and called it a day.

About to start working from office again.  Positive is this will make me meal prep.  So i should be able to get the cals in.  Downside is no more noon gym days during the work week.  So it will be post work gym days for the ol’ hoss now.  
Peace out


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 16, 2020)

Sucks that yesterday's workout got cut short.  When I plan mine out I always try to have a few backup movements in case this happens.  Keep moving heavy things and all will be well.


----------



## Tiny (Sep 16, 2020)

Just one of the adoring fans
View attachment 10499


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 18, 2020)

Man.  Some days hitting 3,000 cals is freaking hard.  Day 2 back at the office and I forgot to grab my eggs or oatmeal for breakfast.  I did not forget my lunch, so at least i did not go full retard.  But i do not quit and Armed with only a protein bar, lunch, and snacks.....the old man was still able to get in 3,000 cals today!!!! Can i get a hell yeah?? Woooo

today was lift day

-pre-workout  (it gave me the jitters today...gotta watch my scoops)
-Stretched for a few
- Flat bench 1 warm up and 1 working set
- incline bench 3 working sets of 8 at 165lb. Had to drop weight down for a 4th set.  Felt good and could have hit more but trying not to push it.
- Dead lifts 4 sets of 8 at 185.  (wanted to leg press but machine was broke)
- shrugs 2 sets
- OH press 2 sets

Not bad.  Felt good.  Stamina is coming back, but still losing strength earlier in the workout then i like.  The old lady says that about me sometimes too!!

weight was 196.5.


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 20, 2020)

I have my son the weekend and the old lady is out visiting fam.  So no time to sneak off to gym but it has given me time to think of questions.
1. How often do you need to switch routines?  Once you plateau? Or is it better to switch up a week once a month.  
For instance: Last week at the gym, Dr. Bro Science was in and spreading around his bro intelligence.  He sees me and says “j, what you hittin today......i see you in here workin on bein a bigdog”. I told him my body split routine (compound lifts with A day & B day...A being more barbell work and B being more dumbbell work).  He said that once a month i need to come in and do a week of high rep/ high intensity and hit all major muscle groups.  For shock treatment and it wont make me stiff.

Now i see the benefit in changing up the workout for boredom etc..  Plus I know our body adapts fast to things so “shocking” is a real thing.  But how much of this is bro science and what do you guys do?

ill hang up and listen


----------



## CJ (Sep 20, 2020)

If you're making progress, and there's no plateau or pain, ride it out. 

Don't change things just to change things. That's ridiculous.... "you know, what I'm doing is giving me some nice progress, so I'm going to stop doing it". Doesn't make any sense, right?


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> If you're making progress, and there's no plateau or pain, ride it out.
> 
> Don't change things just to change things. That's ridiculous.... "you know, what I'm doing is giving me some nice progress, so I'm going to stop doing it". Doesn't make any sense, right?



That was my thoughts as well, but I just like to run things by other ppl to see where they stand.


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 25, 2020)

So  it is getting easier to get the cals in.  I am actually getting hungry about every 3 hours.  People at work are already laughing at my big ass cooler bag that i bring everyday.  But it fits my lunch, veggie snacks, fruit, and shake.....they just jealous of my snacks!!!

I got a quick workout in Monday night after a class I help teach at church.  

Wednesday was back and biceps.
4 sets of cable rows
3 sets of wide lat pulls
3 sets of straight arm pushdowns
2 sets of weighted hyper extensions
4 sets of preacher curls on machine
2 sets of concentration curls to failure

thursday:
Felt sluggish and groggy all day.  Even to the point i thought about skipping the workout and taking a nap.  But i dug deep into my soul ....not really, i took my pre-workout and sprouted my super dad-bod cape and headed toward the gym.

2 sets of flat bench
3 sets of tricep pushdown 2/ cables
4 sets of incline bench (f’in killed it)
3 sets of cable crossover
2 sets of close grip bench

Rewarded my hard workout with some kroger rotisserie chicken and potato salad.

What are some of your Fav bulking meals or recipes?

Here is one of mine.  Its quick easy and pretty nice on the ol taste buds!!!
Turkey alfredo pasta
- Sauté 1/2 lg chopped onion, 1 chopped green pepper, and 1 tbsp of minced garlic in olive oil.
- while that is browning, bring a lg pot full of water to boil (i add a bit if salt) and add 16 oz of penne pasta.
- Add 1 20 oz package of ground turkey to pan with onion and peppers.  Brown.  I add a pinch of oregano.
- Drain pasta and meat once cooked.  Add both back into lg pot and toss in a jar of alfredo.  Simmer and stir.
- eat a big ass bowl of goodness.


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 25, 2020)

Weighed in today at 197.


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 26, 2020)

No gym today.

Calories - 2945
protein - 32%
carbs - 28%
fats - 40%

I am thinking that i am going to have to up the cals a bit more.  I was lagging this week on preparing my breakfast.  So i have got to up my meal prep game to include breakfast as well.

Going to hit shoulders tomorrow early before Little J’s soccer game.  Then SEC football starts!


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 29, 2020)

My alma mater done went down to that bayou and smoked some LSU Tigah tail!  That was a fun game to watch.  So sunday i was just a good ol' lazy inside day.  Gal was outta town so i slept in and then put on my man apron and did some tidying up.  Also smoked a pork shoulder that came out just a bit shy of slap-yo-mama, but was still really really good.

Monday - 
3125 cals  

Gym- 
Upper body heavy day
-Flat bench warm up - 2 sets of 12 to get the juices flowing
1 working set
-Incline bench - 4 working sets in the 6-8 rep range  (Hit 160 for 8 good reps.  Might be a incline bench PR.  it felt good)
-OH press smith machine - 3 working sets 8 rep range
- Plate raise - 2 sets
- Cable crossovers - 3 sets  (had time before i needed to leave and just kinda went thru the motions)

I am seeing numbers raise on the plates!  Its a good feeling.  Gotta keep myself motivated to push thru the days i wanna be lazy.  

I need to measure myself again to see if the tape is showing any difference.  My left elbow is hurting today.  Maybe time to put the brace back on........I do not want to go thru the 4 weeks of that pain again.  Not that much pain overall, but enough to distract and sideline you.


----------



## jlong78la (Oct 2, 2020)

Knock knock
who is there?
The MFer that has gained 1/2inch in chest!!  Pow!

Man...today was a drag. Im in sales and this pandemic has really hurt us and we had to go thru meetings about our september numbers and blah blah...
Almost did not go to gym but hit some good numbers and that got me going.  Workout was good and so i decided to measure again.
up 1/2in at chest, 1/2in thighs, 1/4in at calf.

So bring on fall!  I actually do not mind a pumpkin spice latte.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2020)

Way to go man! Good job.


----------



## jlong78la (Oct 6, 2020)

Now that was a nice lazy weekend!  I ate like a horse and slept like a cow.

Lil J told me last night when i was putting him in bed “Dad i dont want to wake up early and go to 1st grade....school just messes up my mornings!”  And it only gets worse buddy.  So im running around getting him and myself ready this morning and i leave without my lunch or gym bag!!  Oof...  luckily i had enough snacks and some protein powder stuffed in my desk to get me by.

I still managed to get in a solid 3100 cals in.  Hit the gym and did full body A day.  Ill take off tomorrow and do my full body B day on Wednesday.

Ya’ll be good. This world is full of crazy ppl


----------



## jlong78la (Oct 6, 2020)

The scale says 198 this morning.  So it is now slowly moving up!  I am so excited!


----------



## jlong78la (Oct 8, 2020)

My body is still adjusting to bulking and it has given me alot of good throne time alone to read.

I do think 3,150 cals is the sweet spot for me though.  I am no longer seeing my weight drop or Yo-Yo up and down. 
i should be knocking on 200s door very soon!!  Ka-pow


----------



## CJ (Oct 8, 2020)

Keep it up, consistency is important.


----------

